# Good info on fragrance chems



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

http://allnaturalbeauty.us/chemicalsensitivities_jrussell.htm

I have a soapmaking pal that has been having headaches while getting her holiday inventory ready.
She has decided to change to all EO's and drop fragrance oils. She sent me this article and I thought I would share it because of all of you who work with scent so frequently.
Lee


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Great article Lee... I have a few customers that are very aware of this and buy only my EO soaps... 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So many of the companies are going green even with their fragrances oils. And don't be fooled into thinking that essential oils are free and clear...some are downright dangerous, especially used by new folks who don't reserach essential oils. Alot of fragranced oils have essential oils in them. The old FO vs EO arguement is really old..the facts are, essential oil products are a tiny percentage of what I sell, even though I started with all EO oils. Be it in a health food store setting or on the farmers market tables, most folks buy products from scent only, few read labels...and EO's simply don't do it for most. My first health food store wholesale account was the one who asked me if I do "Victoria Secrets Pink Sugar" that was the first fragrance oil I ever used. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the article, Lee. 

To me, there is a difference. An EO is a single ingredient and is easy to research dangers or benefits. With an FO, so many chemicals that you really don't know what is in there (sorry - bad grammar).


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

tfs!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's very naive to think that your EO sitting on your counter in your soap room is truly just a single leaf, stem, flower distillation of the product in it's pure form.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree that even though I make about 6 different EO soaps, it is the foofoo scents that sell. Even the "all natural" types that ask if I have EO soaps end up buying a FO soap. Unless they ask for patchouli but I have patchouli FO too. The true "all natural" people buy unscented and my unscented OMH is picking up in sales. Fragrances have been around for many many years and as fast as I sell scented soap at shows, it doesn't look that is going away anytime soon regardless of the chemicals. 
I guess unless someone distills their own EO, they will never really know what is in it.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

My interest in sharing that was for you gals who handle the FO's and breathe them while heated and heating which makes the volatile carriers more available. I really wasn't thinking about customers. They have to take the consequences of their own preferences. If you have headaches or sinus problems or asthma petrochemicals can be implicated. Was thinking of you in your working lives which includes far more exposure than someone washing with your soap.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I understand and agree.....I have a lot of curing soap in my living room that I am in the process this weekend of moving out of there. I simply can't handle smelling it all the time and I don't think it's good for me or the family. Now that the weather is cooler we spend more time in there where the woodstove is. 

When I get my soaping space made I don't want the open curing shelves in the same room where I'll work. I'd like to limit my exposure to all those smells as much as possible.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I want to get the soaping business out of the house mainly for this reason. Not to mention the space that all this inventory takes up.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Certain fragrance oils, especially in lotions, give me headaches. Not sure what the difference is. Making soap doesn't bother me, but something in the lotion does...don't know for sure if it's the fragrance, just my assumption.


----------

